# A couple of questions..



## Steve90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all, so I recently joined this forum and asked a few questions with regards to knives and sharpening (I'm a total beginner) and I got some very useful advise which lead me to JSN. I ordered myself the 300, 1000 and the 6000 Matukusuyama stones and a ATOMA 140 diamond plate. When they arrived it explained on the invoice that he had ran out of the ATOMA 140 so he sent me a 600 instead and threw me in a Takashima j-nat for my troubles. I was just looking for some advise on j-nats before I use it (I havent even used my synthetics yet!). I was also wondering what the difference is between the 140 and the 600 ATOMA? I only bought it to flatten my stones in the future and I'm assuming if he sent the 600 as an alternative it will do the same job. My final question is about the Matukusuyama 300, it has some kind of a brown resin coating on the sides and bottom that smells quite strong, but the 1000 and the 6000 don't, I was just curious as to what it actually is and if i need to take it off or whatever. Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2015)

The brown coating, what does it taste like?

Sorry for the bit of knife humor. When I received my JNS 300 I thought Maksim was having some fun and sent me a piece of concrete. 1 gray brick. Works very well though and I've not looked back. Mine does not have any coating or lacquer on it. Are you sure it's on the 300 and not the Takashima?

Pics would be good and maybe somebody smarter than me can clarify this for you.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haha I was confused for a split second there. Yeah its definitely on the 300 but not the 1000 or 6000, I'm not too sure how to upload pics, if you could advise I will, thanks.


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2015)

What works for me with pictures is to store them on the public part of my dropbox account. To insert I go to Dropbox and the image, then "Copy Public Link". Back to the forum and using the "Insert Image" icon, I copy the URL where I want it. Must uncheck the "Retrieve Local File...." box.

Other image hosting sites do the same thing only different.

Pens Tiger does a better job than I can of walking you through it.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Steve90 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't take the coating off the stone, it's there for a reason. I suspect the stone may want to come apart (as many do) and this is preventative medicine.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I wasnt planning on taking it off I was just curious as to what it was as the other 2 dont have it on


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2015)

It's something Maksim has added. Mine is nekid.


----------



## XooMG (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, mine is all exposed too. Interesting that he added the lacquer to the 300...I'd have expected it on his synth red aoto, but my 300 has been pretty durable.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that bit up gents! Do yous have advise with regards to my other questions?


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2015)

Advice on using JNats: See Maksim's Wiki Thingy on his website. Checkout the JNat club thread on Maksim's forum. Search JNats on the forum. Ask Maksim. Can't over-emphasize that getting them wet is easy, getting them dry is the tricky part. Well ventilated storage while drying, no extreme temps or temp swings, Do not use "stuff" to hasten the drying. (stuff = hair dryers, microwves, ovens, space heaters, etc.)

Diff beteen Atoma 140 and 600 for flattening. Don't know. It seems reasonable that the flattening stone be of a lower grit than the stone being flattened. The 300 will dish slowly but it will dish. You may want to post this question in Maksim's forum or simply ask him if you don't get any traction here.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. I only asked here first before contacting him because it says on his website he's off for 2 weeks and I'm impatient haha


----------



## Twistington (Jul 13, 2015)

IIRC there is one old 300 and one new and the new one comes with fancy laquer pants.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

Cheers pal! I also have one more question, does anyone have some advice for sharpening my victorinox, it's VERY dull and I can barely see the bevels on either side


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve90 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I only asked here first before contacting him because it says on his website he's off for 2 weeks and I'm impatient haha



Ha! He's always off doing something. He'll be on Holiday, come back and go on Vaca, then it's a gathering, then off to Japan. And then it's time for some time off before Holiday..... I think he only works 3 days a year - like our Congress but not as well paid.:groucho:


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

daveb said:


> Ha! He's always off doing something. He'll be on Holiday, come back and go on Vaca, then it's a gathering, then off to Japan. And then it's time for some time off before Holiday..... I think he only works 3 days a year - like our Congress but not as well paid.:groucho:


Alright for some eh! wish I was off work that often


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll be sharpening a Vnox knock off later 2day for a friend. I'll start with a DMT diamond plate cause I have one, prob smooth it out with a JNS 800 then finish on a 1200. I will not use a synthetic coarse stone cause I don't want to watch $20 worth of slurry go down the drain for a $10 knife. The JNS 800 will be ok cause it's a big stone and I won't use it much. Won't use the Gesshin 1K diamond plate cause I like the plate and want it to last forever. Will finish on the 1200 cause I don't use it much on real knives and it seems to do a good job (for me) on German stainless.. 

If I still had a pull through this is when I would use it.


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

so do you think its a good idea to just sharpen it with my ATOMA 600?


----------



## chinacats (Jul 13, 2015)

Steve90 said:


> so do you think its a good idea to just sharpen it with my ATOMA 600?



Absolutely


----------



## daveb (Jul 13, 2015)

Go forth and conquer. You could start and finish no the Atoma or do most of the work there and finish it with a med grit..


----------



## Steve90 (Jul 13, 2015)

cheers lads! much appreciated!


----------

